# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  من فضلكم هل وردت الأبيات التالية لحسان بن ثابت في كتب الحديث؟

## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهوبعد
من فضلكم هل وردت الأبيات التالية لحسان بن ثابت في كتب الحديث؟
وأَحسنُ منكَ لم ترَ قطُّ عيني	 وَأجْمَلُ مِنْكَ لَمْ تَلِدِ النّسَاءُ
خلقتَ مبرءاً منْ كلّ عيبٍ	 كأنكَ قدْ خلقتَ كما تشاءُ
وماحكم قول "يغفرالله لناولكم "عندالمصافحة؟
شكراوجزاكم الله خيرا
__________________
عنوان سعادة العبد: إخلاصه للمعبود، وسعيه في نفع الخلق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

البيت لم يثبت عن حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه في أي من كتب الحديث

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وبعض أهل العلم أنكره؛ كما هنا:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل / عبدالرحمن السحيم بارك الله فيك و رزقك طول العمر على طاعته .
السؤال :


وأحسن منك لم تر قط عيني
وأجمل منك لم تلد النساء
خلقت مبرأ من كل عيب
كأنك قد خلقت كما تشاء
هذا منسوب إلى /حسان بن ثابت رضي الله -تعالى- عنه .
فرأيت أن فيه غلوا و إطراءا للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا سيما و أنا أقصد نصف البيت الأخير
( كأنك قد خلقت كما تشاء ) فتحدثت مع بعض الإخوة و تلخيص ما اتفقوا عليه : أن هذا أسلوب بلاغي للمبالغة أي لأن الأصل أن يختار لنفسه أفضل الأشياء وأكملها و لو اختار أن يخلق كما يشاء لما كان أجمل وأحسن مما هو عليه .
فما جوابكم بارك الله فيكم
و قد طلبت سند هذا إلى حسان بن ثابت و لكن لم أقف على سند له فـــلو تكرم شييخنا بسند هذا الشعر إلى حسان بن ثابت فأكن شاكرا له و فى هذا أو غير هذا فإني شاكرا لك و شكر الله لكم و اعانكم على طاعته و جزاك الله الله عنا خير الجزاء .
جواب الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .
وبارك الله فيك وفي عمرك .


أنكر شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله صِحّة نسبة البيت إلى حسّان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه . 


والبيت لا يخلو من مَلْحَظ ، وهو أن كل إنسان له طبيعة لا يَنْفَكّ عنها .
فطبائع النفوس البشرية لم يَنْفَكّ عنها الأنبياء ، ولذلك شَبَّه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا بكر رضي الله عنه بإبراهيم وبعيسى عليهما السلام ، وشَبَّه عُمر رضي الله عنه بِنوح وبِموسى عليهما السلام . كما في المسند .


فطبائع النفوس لا يُمكن الانفكاك عنها . 
ولذلك فإن الأنبياء يذكرون يوم القيامة ما كان منهم ، إما مع أُممهم ، وإما ما كان في حق أنفسهم .


وقد شارط نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ربّه تبارك وتعالى بأنه بَشَر – لا ينفكّ عن الطبيعة البشرية – وأن ما صَدَر منه في حال غضبه من سبّ أن يَجَعله ربه تبارك وتعالى أجْرا لِمن صَدَر ذلك في حقه . 
فقد روى البخاري ومسلم من حديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : اللَّهُمَّ فَأَيُّمَا مُؤْمِنٍ سَبَبْتُهُ فَاجْعَلْ ذَلِكَ لَهُ قُرْبَةً إِلَيْكَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ .


وفي صحيح مسلم من حديث عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : دَخَلَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَجُلانِ فَكَلَّمَاهُ بِشَيْءٍ - لا أَدْرِي مَا هُوَ - فَأَغْضَبَاهُ ، فَلَعَنَهُمَا وَسَبَّهُمَا ، فَلَمَّا خَرَجَا قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَنْ أَصَابَ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ شَيْئًا مَا أَصَابَهُ هَذَانِ . قَالَ : وَمَا ذَاكِ ؟ قَالَتْ : قُلْتُ : لَعَنْتَهُمَا وَسَبَبْتَهُمَا . قَالَ : أَوَ مَا عَلِمْتِ مَا شَارَطْتُ عَلَيْهِ رَبِّي ؟ قُلْتُ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ ، فَأَيُّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ لَعَنْتُهُ أَوْ سَبَبْتُهُ فَاجْعَلْهُ لَهُ زَكَاةً وَأَجْرًا . 


والشاهد من ذلك كله أنه ليس هناك إنسان خُلِق كما يشاء ، ولا أن هناك من ينفكّ عن طبيعته البشرية . 
والله أعلم .

http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...9218#gsc.tab=0

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وبعض أهل العلم استشهد به؛ كما هنا:


السؤال: هل شكل الرسول أحسن من غيره ؟ وهل صحيح أن رسول الله كان كثيف شعر اليدين ؟ إذا كنت أنا لا أحب كثافة شعر اليدين هل هذا يقدح في عقيدتي؟




الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أحسن الناس شكلا؛ كما قال حسان بن ثابت:


وأحسن منك لم تر قط عيني **** وأجمل منك لم تلد النساء


خلقت مبرءا من كل عيب   **** كأنك قد خلقت كما تشاء


وقد ذكر من رووا صفته الخَلقية أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أشعر الذراعين، فقد روى ذلك الترمذي في الشمائل والبغوي في شرح السنة، وذكره كثير من المؤلفين في السيرة مثل عياض والسيوطي والحلبي والصالحي وغيرهم.


 وأما عن صحة ما ذكر فإن الحديث الوارد في شأنه ضعفه الشيخ الألباني في الجامع الصغير.


وهذا الصفة ليست مما يستقبح في الرجال بل هي من جمالهم؛ بخلاف النساء لأن زينتهن في عدم وجود الشعر في أيديهن، ولا حرج على المكلفين في محبة ما كرهه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو كراهة ما أحبه من الأمور العادية الجبلية التي لا تعتبر من الشرع، فهذا خالد أكل الضب الذي عافه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يقدح في عقيدته، وهذا ابن عمر روى عن عبد بن حميد وأبو الشيخ والبيهقي أنه قال: خرجت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى دخل بعض حيطان الأنصار فجعل يلتقط من التمر ويأكل فقال لي: يا ابن عمر مالك لا تأكل؟ قال قلت يا رسول الله لا أشتهيه، قال: لكني أشتهيه.... انتهى.


فالحاصل أن الأمور الجبلية ليست من أفعاله التشريعية التي يتابع فيها كما قال صاحب المراقي:


 وفعله المركوز في الجبلة **** كالأكل والشرب فليس ملة


 ولهذا لا حرج على من تركها إن كان لا يحبها.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=137562

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أفدتنا أبا يوسف ، جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

شكراوجزاكم الله خيرا
وأرجوالرد على السوال الثاني أيضا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

إجابة الثاني أنه لم يرد هذا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن سلفنا الصالح ، بل المعروف هو السلام .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أفدتنا أبا يوسف ، جزاك الله خيرا .


وفيكم بارك الله شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> إجابة الثاني أنه لم يرد هذا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن سلفنا الصالح ، بل المعروف هو السلام .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب؛ وهذا هو الصواب؛ فما دام أنه لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا يجوز أن يلتزمه الناس عند السلام

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

> إجابة الثاني أنه لم يرد هذا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن سلفنا الصالح ، بل المعروف هو السلام .


والحديث التالي
باب في المصافحة 
5211 حدثنا *عمرو بن عون* أخبرنا *هشيم* عن *أبي بلج* عن زيد أبي الحكم العنزي عن *البراء بن عازب* قال  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقى المسلمان فتصافحا وحمدا الله عز وجل واستغفراه غفر لهما

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هذا حديث صحيح دون قوله: (وَحَمِدَا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَاه  ُ غفر لَهما) فهي ضعيفة
وانظر: ((السلسلة الضعيفة)) (2344) و((ضعيف الجامع)) (397).
وانظر: ((سنن أبي داود)) تحقيق الأرناؤوط، حيث قال الحديث (5212): (صحيح لغيره دون قوله: "وحمدا الله عز وجل")

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

> هذا حديث صحيح دون قوله: (وَحَمِدَا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَاه  ُ غفر لَهما) فهي ضعيفة
> وانظر: ((السلسلة الضعيفة)) (2344) و((ضعيف الجامع)) (397).
> وانظر: ((سنن أبي داود)) تحقيق الأرناؤوط، حيث قال الحديث (5212): (صحيح لغيره دون قوله: "وحمدا الله عز وجل")


عفوا فمامعنى هذه العبارة في عون المعبود  وتحفة الأحوذي
وَفِيهِ سُنِّيَّةُ الْمُصَافَحَةِ عِنْدَ الْمُلْتَقَى وَأَنَّهُ يُسْتَحَبُّ عند المصافحة حمدالله تَعَالَى وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  رُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَنَا ولكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

اعتمادا منه على الحديث ، وقد علمت ما فيه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أما المصافحة فالأمر معروف أنه سنة ، لكن الكلام عن القول الآخر .

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

> اعتمادا منه على الحديث ، وقد علمت ما فيه .


يعني لايثبت الاستحباب بالحديث الضعيف

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نعم ، الاستحباب حكم شرعي ،ولا يثبت إلا بدليل شرعي صحيح ، كما قرره شيخ الإسلام في مواضع متعددة . قال رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى 18 / 65 :
قول أحمد بن حنبل : إذا جاء الحلال والحرام شددنا في الأسانيد ؛ وإذا جاء الترغيب والترهيب تساهلنا في الأسانيد ؛ وكذلك ما عليه العلماء من العمل بالحديث الضعيف في فضائل الأعمال : ليس معناه إثبات الاستحباب بالحديث الذي لا يحتج به ؛ فإن الاستحباب حكم شرعي فلا يثبت إلا بدليل شرعي ومن أخبر عن الله أنه يحب عملا من الأعمال من غير دليل شرعي فقد شرع من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله كما لو أثبت الإيجاب أو التحريم ؛ ولهذا يختلف العلماء في الاستحباب كما يختلفون في غيره بل هو أصل الدين المشروع .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://majles.alukah.net/t134032/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*7897 - هل تصح نسبة هذه الأبيات لحسان بن ثابت وهل يصح مضمونهما*

السؤال : يتداولُ النَّاسُ هذه الأيام بيتين منسوبين لحسَّان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه، وهما:
وَأَحْسَنُ مِنْكَ لَمْ تَرَ قَطُّ عَيني    وَأَجمَلُ مِنْكَ لَمْ تَلِدِ النِّسَاءُخُلِقْتَ مُبَرَّءًا مِن كُلِّ عَيْبٍ      كَأنَّكَ قَد خُلِقْتَ كَمَا تَشَاءُفهل الشّعرُ صحيحُ النّسبة إلى حسان، وهل مضمونهما صحيحٌ لا غبار عليه؟

الجواب : الحمدُ لله وحده، وصلَّى الله وسلَّم على محمد، أما بعد:
فقد ذكرَ مُحقِّقُ ديوان حسان بن ثابت الدكتور "سيد حنفي حسنين" أنَّ البيتين المذكورين لم يردا في النسخة الأم، وهي المخطوطة الأصليَّة للديوان، ولهذا جعلهما في ملحقات الديوان "ص371 - طبع الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب"[1]، ولا إشكال في البيت الأول، وأمَّا قوله في البيت الثاني "خُلِقْتَ مُبَرَّءًا مِن كلِّ عَيبٍ": فلا ريبَ أنَّه -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- مبرَّؤٌ مِن كلِّ عيبٍ يُعاب به الإنسانُ مِن العيوب الخَلقية أو الخُلُقية، وأما اللوازم البشريَّة -كالخوف الطَّبيعي وقضاء الحاجة- أو العوارض البشريَّة -كالمرض والجوع والظَّمأ-: فلا يُبرَّؤ النَّبيُّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلم- منها؛ لأنَّه بشرٌ؛ لكنَّ الله خصَّه بالوحي، قال تعالى: قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ [الكهف:110].
أما قوله في البيت الثاني "كَأنَّكَ قَد خُلِقْتَ كَمَا تَشَاءُ": فهو ضربٌ مِن المبالغة المقبولة؛ لأنَّه ذكر المعنى على وجه التَّشبيه، فقال: (كأنَّك)؛ ولم يقل: "فقد خُلِقتَ كما تَشاءُ".
هذا ومَدْحُ الله لنبيّه -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- وثناؤه عليه فوق مدح المادحين وثنائهم؛ إذ قال تعالى: وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ [القلم:4]، وقال: لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ [التوبة:128]. 
والآيات الدَّالة على فضله -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- وعلوِّ منزلته عند ربّه كثيرة؛ فهو -عليه الصَّلاة والسَّلام- حقيقٌ بالمدح اللائق بمنزلته وبشريَّته صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، لكن يجبُ الحذر مِن إطرائه، وهو مجاوزة الحدِّ في مدحه صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم؛ لقوله عليه الصَّلاة والسَّلام: «لَا تُطْرُونِي، كما أَطْرَتِ النَّصَارَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ، فإنَّما أَنَا عَبْدُهُ، فَقُولوا: عبدُ اللَّهِ، وَرَسُولُهُ» رواه البخاري عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه [2] ، والله أعلم.

أملاه :عبد الرَّحمن بن ناصر البرَّاكحرر في 24 ربيع الأول 1442[1]- وكذا ذكرهما المحقق الدكتور وليد عرفات في قسم "زيادات من غير مخطوطات الديوان". ينظر: ديوان حسان بن ثابت -طبعة صادر-(1/441 القصيدة رقم 265).

[2] - البخاري (3445).

https://sh-albarrak.com/article/19933

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*لعلّ أجمل و أشهر بيتين في مدح الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم هما البيتان المنسوبان لحسّان بن ثابت  :
وأحسن منك لم ترَ قطّ عيني  وأجمل منك لم تلد النساءُ
خُلقتَ مبرّءاً من كلّ عيب  كأنّك قد خُلقتَ كما تشاءُ
ولكن ما يثيرُ عجبي هو عدم وجود هذين البيتين في المخطوطات الستّة التي اعتمد عليها الدكتور وليد عرفات في تحقيقه لديوان حسّان بن ثابت وقد قسّم تحقيقه إلى ثلاثة أجزاء وسمّى الجزء الثالث ( زيادات من غير مخطوطات الديوان ) وأورد فيه هذين البيتين دون أن يذكر المصدر الذي اعتمد عليه لايراد هذه الزيادة ! غير أنني وجدت لاحقاً في تصويبات أخطاء الطباعة تخريجه لهذين البيتين من كتاب (المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف) للأبشيهي المتوفى سنة 852 هـ وقد نسبهما لحسان بن ثابت . ولعلّه أقدم كتاب نسب البيتين لحسّان .
ولكنني عند البحث وجدتُ البيتين في طبعة حجرية لكتاب أقدم من المستطرف وهو (ديوان الصبابة) لشهاب الدين أحمد بن أبي حجلة المغربي المتوفى سنة 776 هـ . وقد نُسِب البيتان فيها الى حسّان  . وهذا الكتاب طُبع بخط الأستاذ الشعراني سنة 1279 هـ وقد اعتنى بتصحيحه جماعة من الأدباء كما أشير إلى ذلك في خاتمة الكتاب. وهذا يدلّ على أن عمر الطبعة 155 سنة تقريباً . إلّا أنني عند التحقق في مخطوطتين للكتاب وهما مخطوطة دار الكتب المصرية التي كتبت في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري تقريباً ومخطوطة جامعة الملك سعود التي كتبت في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري أيضاً لم أجد فيهما البيتين مما يدلّ على أنّ الزيادة التي في الطبعة الحجرية جاءت من كيس الخطاط الأستاذ الشعراني أو من كيس أحد الأدباء الذين اعتنوا بتصحيح الكتاب والله أعلم. وهذا يجعلنا نستبعد كتاب ديوان الصبابة من قائمة الكتب التي ورد فيها البيتان.
ثم إنني وجدت البيتين وفيهما اختلاف في كتاب (بهجة المحافل وبغية الأماثل) ليحيى بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن يحيى العامري الحرضي اليماني الشافعي المتوفى سنة 893 هـ وقد نسبهما بصيغة التمريض الى امرأة خاطبت النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم حيث قال : " وقيل إنّ امرأة استأذنته في المدح فأذن لها فقالت :
وأنظَرَ منك لم ترَ قطُّ عيني  وأحسنَ منك لم تلد النساءُ
حسُنتَ ملاحةً وشرُفتَ ظرفاً  كأنك قد خلقت كما تشاءُ
وذكر البيتين أيضاً شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد الخطيب الشربيني الشافعي المتوفى سنة 977 هـ في كتابه (مغني المحتاج الى معرفة معاني ألفاظ المنهاج) ولكن دون أن ينسبهما لأحد
وذكر البيت الثاني فقط محمد أمين بن فضل الله بن محب الدين بن محمد المحبي الحموي الأصل الدمشقي المتوفى سنة 1111هـ في كتابه (خلاصة الأثر في أعيان القرن الحادي عشر) دون أن ينسبه لأحد
وذكر البيت الثاني فقط صدر الدين المدني، علي بن أحمد بن محمد معصوم الحسني الحسيني، المعروف بعلي خان بن ميرزا أحمد، الشهير بابن معصوم المتوفى سنة 1119هـ في كتابه (سلافة العصر في محاسن الشعراء بكل مصر) دون أن ينسبه لأحد
ثم ذكر البيتين في ختام مقطوعة من ثمانية أبيات عبد الله بن حسين بن مرعي بن ناصر الدين البغدادي، أبو البركات السويدي المتوفى سنة 1174هـ في كتابه (النفحة المسكية في الرحلة المكية) ونسبهما الى الشيخ عبد الرحمن الموصلي حيث قال : "ومما أنشدنا في ضيافة الطرابلسي في بستان طه زاده قول الشيخ عبد الرحمن الموصلي" ثم ذكر الأبيات
وقد ذكر محقق كتابه الدكتور عماد عبد السلام رؤوف في الهامش تعريفاً بالشيخ الموصلي قائلاً : هو عبد الرحمن الموصلي الشيباني الميداني المتوفى سنة 1118 هـ / 1706 م ، أديب له ديوان شعر مخطوط
ونستبعد أن يكون البيتان لعبد الرحمن الموصلي لأنهما قد ورد ذكرهما في مصنّفات قبل مولده كما أشرنا إلى ذلك آنفاً . وربّما يكون الشيخ عبد الرحمن الموصلي قد ضمّن البيتين في قصيدته التي ذكرها السويدي في رحلته المكية أو ربّما قد زيدتْ على قصيدته والله أعلم . وسياق الكلام يوحي لنا أنّ السويدي لا علم له بنسبة البيتين إلى حسان بن ثابت  وإلا لذكر شيئاً من ذلك.
وعند الاستمرار في البحث نجد البيتين ضمن قصيدة طويلة ذكر منها 31 بيتاً محمد خليل بن علي بن محمد بن محمد مراد الحسيني، أبو الفضل المتوفى سنة 1206هـ في كتابه (سلك الدرر في أعيان القرن الثاني عشر). وقد ذكرها ضمن ترجمة السيد شعيب الكيالي بن إسماعيل المعروف بالكيالي الشافعي الأدلبي المتوفى سنة 1172 هـ حيث قال إنّ له : " شعر أكثره في الجناب الرفيع صلّى الله عليه وسلّم فمن ذلك قوله مضمّناً بيتي حسّان " ثم أورد القصيدة.
وهذا يدلّ على إقرار محمد خليل الحسيني بنسبة البيتين إلى حسّان  . ولكن إقراره هذا غير كافٍ ليجعلنا مطمئنين بصحّة نسبة البيتين لحسّان لسببين أولهما عدم نسبة البيتين لحسّان في خمسة مصنّفات سبقت مصنّف محمد خليل الحسيني وفي بعضها نُسِبا إلى غير حسّان  ، وثانيهما عدم ورودهما في المخطوطات الستة التي اعتمد عليها الدكتور وليد عرفات في تحقيقه لديوان حسان بن ثابت .
وفي خاتمة مقالنا هذا يحقّ لنا أن نتساءل : إذا كان حسّان بن ثابت  قد قال هذين البيتين حقّاً فلماذا لم تذكرهما أمّهات كتب التراث الأدبي السابقة ولم يظهرا إلا بعد مرور ثمانية قرون تقريباً من وفاته .
----------------
قراءة ومراجعة : عامر الرقيبة
*

----------

